# Visa for UK student in Germany - is working allowed?



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

If a UK student gets a visa to study a three year university course in Germany, are they allowed to work part time in addition to studying?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Claire la richarde said:


> If a UK student gets a visa to study a three year university course in Germany, are they allowed to work part time in addition to studying?


University students on a student permit are allowed to work up to 120 full days or 240 half days per year.


----------

